
Write Excel Add-Ins in Java - pyxll
https://exceljava.com
======
pyxll
Jinx is a new product for writing Excel Add-Ins in Java:
[https://exceljava.com](https://exceljava.com)

It works by embedding the JVM in Excel and exposing annotated Java (or Scala,
Kotlin etc) methods to Excel as UDFs.

You can download the current beta version for free:
[https://exceljava.com/download.html](https://exceljava.com/download.html).

I'd be interested to hear any feedback you might have! If you have any
problems getting started please let me know and I will help you.

It's intended that when out of beta it will be free to use for personal/non-
commercial use.

